# Fixed Male Cats can't eat fish?



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

So I was in the cat food isle in Wally World and start talking to this woman picking out cat food and she says she has a male fixed cat and they can't eat any food with fish or they'll get UTI's ????? Her Vet told her! 
Never heard of this and I told her ,told her I know inside cats are supposed to get wet food too but not this.....


----------



## BlueCollarBelle (Oct 26, 2011)

Males (altered or not) can be prone to stones which are influenced by diet. Not sure that fish are a major contributor to that anyway but being fixed doesn't change anything. 
Wet food is recommended for indoor cats because they don't usually drink enough water. A quality dry food, fed free choice if the cat is not an overwater, really helps cut down on tartar build up. 

You'd be amazed what you can "learn" on the pet food aisle! I worked in a pet store for a while. Everyone who waked in was an expert lol


----------



## farmmom (Jan 4, 2009)

It's not good for any cat to eat large quantities of fish. I believe it's taurine that the fish leaches from the body.


----------



## WstTxLady (Mar 14, 2009)

MODERATION people. Yes its ok for them to have just not all the time. It just amazes me the false information people spew out sometimes. I even had a lady tell me..."oh fixed males will never spray again"...YEA RIGHT !! Our male has been neutered since he was old enough and when a feral male is around he sprays. Just isnt as bad as if it was a uncut male.


----------



## ufo_chris (Apr 30, 2010)

Yeah, lots of people also say females don't spray....seen it lots of times.............


----------



## Wolf Flower (Dec 21, 2005)

I believe the issue with fish is too much of certain minerals, or the minerals are out of balance, which can cause stones or blockages in male cats. In commercial cat food, the minerals are balanced so that there isn't an excess. I think the issue arises if you are feeding straight fish, like tuna for human consumption out of a can, or fresh fish. You can feed these things in small amounts but I wouldn't give it as a total diet.


----------



## lauriej57 (Nov 20, 2008)

I had several male cats many many years ago, not at the same time, but all had a problem with UTI's after being neutered. I was also told my my vet not to feed wet or dry food wit fish in it. My memory is going back many years, but I want to say there was also something to do with the ash content.

I used to feed Purina all the time, and they came out with a food that was formulated for cats with UTI problems. It helped alot when I switched to it.


----------

